# Rats' cages reak of urine? Odor control question



## ratprince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to this forum and new to ratkeeping as well!
Before getting my rats, I did a lot of research, but I guess I never thought rats would smell bad! Lol, looks like I was just really excited to have some new companions.
Anyway, my girlfriend and I own 4 young (only a few months old) ladyrats in a basic SuperPet cage (I think the dimensions are 30x30x18).
I'm currently in the process of litter training (but it doesn't seem to work!) and have a large corner litter box on the top shelf, and another one on the bottom floor, with 3 little teeny litter pans in a few other corners, but not all of them.
I clean and wipe the shelves down with a water/vinegar solution every day, and do poop duty once a day.

Yet somehow, apparently, my gf thinks they reak of pee? Despite all my efforts of cleaning, they apparently still smell horrid.

It's really frustrating, so I just want to know what your methods of odor control consist of.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Pets do have some smell to them. And it is a bit stronger when you are not used to it. Plus some people can be more sensitive then others. But it should not be an over powering smell or even something that draws your attention like that if things are being cleaned properly.

What are you using for bedding & litter? That right there can make a world of difference. Also are you only cleaning the shelves or the rest of the cage as well? Between the bars, ladders, toys, boxes or hide places or whatever?

If you are cleaning everyday it should be no issue. Are you sure your girlfriend just hasn't had a change of heart about owning pet rats and is using it as an excuse? I have had alot of pets & pee never smells lovely lol but rats are up there with the cleanest better smelling.


----------



## ratprince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm positive she actually loves the rats! Hahaha! She "owns" one of the four and lets them crawl all over her.
Usually I have a more sensitive nose than her, so I'm wondering what's up with that lol

Every day I wipe the shelves and bars, it's mostly spot cleaning, and then every 3 days or less i wipe down toys, etc.

I'm using eco-bedding paper crinkles in their litter box and actually line the cage with Terrarium Carpet.
I don't, however, line the shelves. 
Is this something I should start doing?

P.S. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would takeout the shelves a d instead hang cat litter trays with substrate in it or hang corner litter pans. Shelves get smelly easily a d even with a wipe down tney can build up.


----------



## ratprince (Apr 9, 2013)

Isamurat said:


> I would takeout the shelves a d instead hang cat litter trays with substrate in it or hang corner litter pans. Shelves get smelly easily a d even with a wipe down tney can build up.


Really? Is it the plastic? :S 
My previous cage was actually a bird cage I had converted -- the shelves I used were made of linoleum. Do you think that's okay? Or even to line the shelves with linoleum and then liner?

Cat litter trays sounds like a good idea, but I don't know if my cage is big enough for that hahaha 
What's the smallest size they come in?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Rats sewm drawn to urinating on smooth shiny surfaces, its a pain in the neck. Ive got rid of mine years ago and its really helped

The dimensions you give of your cage above, are they cm or inches?

They do some kitten cat litter trays that are smaller than the full size ones I use. Any deepish tray coild work though, just aim for side height of around 2 inches so you can get a decent amount of stuff in


----------

